# Looking for Enigma Variations



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a recording that emphasizes (_really_ emphasizes) the quick and out-of-the-blue Elgarian ff's in his Enigma Variations. Your recommendations are appreciated. (No vinyl please...)


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Solti's '70s vinyl with CSO is very mercurial (don't know if it's been digitized or not). His later CD with the VPO is similar bu a little tamer.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

I have Borenboim with London Philharmonic Orchestra.









I like it, this cd also has Cello concerto with Jacqueline Du Pre.

Here is the Amazon link if you are interested, so you can hear the samples.

http://www.amazon.com/Elgar-Cello-Concerto-Enigma-Variations/dp/B000BDGWF8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347822297&sr=8-1&keywords=enigma+variations


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Boult. All you need.


----------



## RRod (Sep 17, 2012)

I like my RPO/Previn, but you need a system where you can really turn the volume up.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

HalleO/Barbirolli (1956) should suffice, without denigrating the piece.


----------

